# london bombs



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

fuckin towel heads at it again

http://news.sky.com/skynews/home

bout time these fuckers got taken out


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

^^ in English please


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hmmm.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


thats a very touchy statement, you opened alot of doors on that one.
go back to duty if your so trigger happy dude.

and as per everything else said "towel heads" thats a stereo-typical statement, you dont know who did it, maybe it was one of your friends?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for the edit....makes sense now

who said we all oppose it???

do you know and speck to many english people?



joey said:


> I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


and as per everything else said "towel heads" thats a stereo-typical statement, you dont know who did it, maybe it was one of your friends?
[/quote]

f*ck off with all that pc crap ...it was a towel head and you know it
its already been linked with al-qaeda (spelling) 
and unless im mistaken they all put said towels on there heads


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

piranha-man uk said:


> I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


and as per everything else said "towel heads" thats a stereo-typical statement, you dont know who did it, maybe it was one of your friends?
[/quote]

f*ck off with all that pc crap ...it was a towel head and you know it
its already been linked with al-qaeda (spelling) 
and unless im mistaken they all put said towels on there heads
[/quote]

dude thats racist, yes it probably was terrorists of a muslim oritentation, but alot dont wear turban or towels as you put it, its skih's who wear the turbans...

but anyway, im glad it was found and that no body is hurt


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

How do you know it was Muslims?

It could have been:
-Blair loyalists
-Hindu fundamentalists
-Gay and Lesbian Liberation Army

Islam is the religon of peace and they're all so grateful to live in the UK and not the shithole they immigrated from. It couldn't have been them.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


and as per everything else said "towel heads" thats a stereo-typical statement, you dont know who did it, maybe it was one of your friends?
[/quote]

f*ck off with all that pc crap ...it was a towel head and you know it
its already been linked with al-qaeda (spelling) 
and unless im mistaken they all put said towels on there heads
[/quote]

dude thats racist, yes it probably was terrorists of a muslim oritentation, but alot dont wear turban or towels as you put it, its skih's who wear the turbans...

but anyway, im glad it was found and that no body is hurt
[/quote]
you just proved my point

racist ....lmfao....give me a break

that is exactly the problem with this country ,

too many people telling you you cant say what you really think
grow some balls

...or are you just one of those people that scream racism at ever given opportunity
well done...its people like you that are ruining our country









and like i give a f*ck if "alot of them dont wear them" most do,, simple as, that why i said it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


and as per everything else said "towel heads" thats a stereo-typical statement, you dont know who did it, maybe it was one of your friends?
[/quote]

f*ck off with all that pc crap ...it was a towel head and you know it
its already been linked with al-qaeda (spelling) 
and unless im mistaken they all put said towels on there heads
[/quote]

dude thats racist, yes it probably was terrorists of a muslim oritentation, but alot dont wear turban or towels as you put it, its skih's who wear the turbans...

but anyway, im glad it was found and that no body is hurt
[/quote]
you just proved my point

racist ....lmfao....give me a break

that is exactly the problem with this country ,

too many people telling you you cant say what you really think
grow some balls

...or are you just one of those people that scream racism at ever given opportunity
well done...its people like you that are ruining our country









and like i give a f*ck if "alot of them dont wear them" most do,, simple as, that why i said it
[/quote]
your a muppet


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> dude thats racist, yes it probably was terrorists of a muslim oritentation, but alot dont wear turban or towels as you put it, its skih's who wear the turbans


 It is impossible to be racist against Muslims, they are not a race.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

This just in on the bomb in london, we have late breaking coverage from one of the angry terrorists, our sources recieved this messages only moments ago
PM recieve minutes ago


> "moron"..."muppet"....thats rich coming from you
> the least respected member on pfury
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I agree with the received PM... Although I'm not to fond of the "mate" lingo.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well I agree with the received PM... Although I'm not to fond of the "mate" lingo.


ya well your a brainwashed moron anyways sowho cares


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

The Muslims are at it again. Here's the news story on the attack in Scotland: http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/06/30...lert/index.html


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

joey said:


> Well I agree with the received PM... Although I'm not to fond of the "mate" lingo.


ya well your a brainwashed moron anyways sowho cares
[/quote]

Haha, yes all people that have served are brainwashed. I think you proved yourself a moron.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

this wouldnt be happening if we werent "standing shoulder to shoulder" with you in Iraq or Afganistan


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

One of the airport attackers has died from his burns.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

locust said:


> this wouldnt be happening if we werent "standing shoulder to shoulder" with you in Iraq or Afganistan


That's not true. Islamic religious extremists attack anyone at any time if they believe they're infidels. The only deterrent is brute strength and ferocity. Go ask the people in Algeria and the Sudan if they've been standing shoulder to shoulder with America, or better yet the Buddhists in Thailand.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

why would you attack people in a country you chose to live in? it makes no sense. 
the attackers were muslim, they were shouting allah when they tried to attack police, while on fire. now thats commitment, Lmao if they chose the wrong religion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

odyssey said:


> why would you attack people in a country you chose to live in? it makes no sense.


There's nothing rational about islam or jioning any death cult, for that matter.

The reason the terrorists targeted the night club is that's where decadent Westerners commit horrible offenses against allah like drink beer and dance with scantily-clad women.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A few more of these "towel heads" just set a jeep on fire and tried driving it into glasgow airport!

Ungrateful c*nts


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> A few more of these "towel heads" just set a jeep on fire and tried driving it into glasgow airport!
> 
> Ungrateful c*nts


i take offense to that, im an ungraetful c*nt.....yo dont see me drivin into stuff.......well at least not public buildings


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL this is great entertainment but they should be wiped out I am sick and tired of all these terrorists anyways makes me sick you know if being and american makes me an infadel then to bad because I love america the home of the free


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Islam is the religon of peace and they're all so grateful to live in the UK and not the shithole they immigrated from. It couldn't have been them.


 is that right,







according to the MI5, about 3,000 british muslims have passed through paramilitary training camps in afghanistan and pakistan, extremists or not, most have been raised to live to die, so you can throw being grateful for anything outside of islam right out of the window... if that sh*t was happening here on a weekly basis, every time a bomb went off i'd have to put a bullet into an arags head.

Edit: never mind, i take it you were being sarcastic, dont mind me im drunk and i can not pass out


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> How do you know it was Muslims?
> 
> It could have been:
> -Blair loyalists
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

now thats thinking outside the box bullsnake









i think it was them tho









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t=0&start=0

i was called a racist for worrying about this muslim university that is located near my home.......... you just never know who does what these days

the threat is real people weather you want to be pollitically correct or not.......... the majority of terrorist acts are MUSLIMS......... some religion that is......


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

joey said:


> How do you know it was Muslims?
> 
> It could have been:
> -Blair loyalists
> ...


How, i mean How, do you associate any of this with the hindu relgion?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> How do you know it was Muslims?
> 
> It could have been:
> -Blair loyalists
> ...


How, i mean How, do you associate any of this with the hindu relgion?
[/quote]

he was joking..................... very strong sarcasm in the islam department


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

makes no sense to me, but then agian id be biased to that "sarcasm", so ill let it be.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> makes no sense to me, but then agian id be biased to that "sarcasm", so ill let it be.


no dawgz you dont understand the ignorant mentality of these people, they must beat the dead horse until there is nothing left you see, let them, we will sit and watch and luagh and drink and eat and be marry


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


> makes no sense to me, but then agian id be biased to that "sarcasm", so ill let it be.


no dawgz you dont understand the ignorant mentality of these people, they must beat the dead horse until there is nothing left you see, let them, we will sit and watch and luagh and drink and eat *and be marry*
[/quote]

ur gonna be a women?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> makes no sense to me, but then agian id be biased to that "sarcasm", so ill let it be.


no dawgz you dont understand the ignorant mentality of these people, they must beat the dead horse until there is nothing left you see, let them, we will sit and watch and luagh and drink and eat *and be marry*
[/quote]

ur gonna be a women?
[/quote]
whos says im not?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

im sure you lot would be taking this a bit more seriously if it were happening over there, how about "thanks for supporting us in our war in Iraq and sorry about all the bombs"


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> A few more of these "towel heads" just set a jeep on fire and tried driving it into glasgow airport!
> 
> Ungrateful c*nts


What did you just say about my c*nt?

Let me tell you, my c*nt treats everybody with respect and thanks the lord everyday for its life and privledges.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

locust said:


> im sure you lot would be taking this a bit more seriously if it were happening over there, how about "thanks for supporting us in our war in Iraq and sorry about all the bombs"


let me tell you something jerky, 
i lost many friends in 9/11 that not only worked in the towers but on the NYPD and FDNY.
i watched the second plane hit and them fall with me eyes
no im not american, but its where i am, so take it easy there muppet


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

joey said:


> im sure you lot would be taking this a bit more seriously if it were happening over there, how about "thanks for supporting us in our war in Iraq and sorry about all the bombs"


let me tell you something jerky, 
i lost many friends in 9/11 that not only worked in the towers but on the NYPD and FDNY.
i watched the second plane hit and them fall with me eyes
no im not american, but its where i am, so take it easy there muppet
[/quote]

i fail to see the need for name calling, tosspot


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

WANKERS, FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!









Sorry, I was feeling left out


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

locust said:


> the threat is real people weather you want to be pollitically correct or not.......... the majority of terrorist acts are MUSLIMS......... some religion that is......


People will be politically correct about right up to the time the "good" muslims blow them and their family up. Not me.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont think insulting people who try to murder innocent people can be classed as racism

They deserve to be called dirty #REMOVED#, they also deserve to be rounded up, sent back to the dusty 3rd world streets they came from and banned from entering civilised nations like the UK, US, canada, france....(ok maybe not france)

If people want to come to my country, mould themselves into our way of life, work and pay taxes like everyone else then i will welcome them, but it doesnt happen over here, they come over, go straight on benifits and use our tax to plot to kill us...Its seriously hard NOT to be racist when sh*t like that is going on in your own country.

You americans have the same issue with mexicans flooding over the border, the differece is the vast majority of mexicans want to work and call themselves americans..

Our illegal aliens try to blow us up


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> They deserve to be called dirty #REMOVED#, they also deserve to be rounded up, sent back to the dusty 3rd world streets they came from and banned from entering civilised nations like the UK, US, canada, france....(ok maybe not france)


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I dont think insulting people who try to murder innocent people can be classed as racism
> 
> They deserve to be called dirty #REMOVED#, they also deserve to be rounded up, sent back to the dusty 3rd world streets they came from and banned from entering civilised nations like the UK, US, canada, france....(ok maybe not france)
> 
> ...


Honestly, i would have never expected that kind of a post from you.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> I dont think insulting people who try to murder innocent people can be classed as racism
> 
> They deserve to be called dirty #REMOVED#, they also deserve to be rounded up, sent back to the dusty 3rd world streets they came from and banned from entering civilised nations like the UK, US, canada, france....(ok maybe not france)
> 
> ...


Honestly, i would have never expected that kind of a post from you.
[/quote]
Its the way things are going in our country man


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

IMO There's no definite solution to those problems with our different religions / race, difference among us make us clash with one another. thats reality, which is so sad


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^I would agree with that, I'm just all for my side winning.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

How come when it's people bitching about Mexicans or immigrants, or most other races or religions, it's fine, especially when it's white americans, people can say what they like about them for some reason.

Whenever muslims are involved, everyone gets pissed off if anyone insults them, a mod decides to edit the true feelings of the posters, it's a joke.

I'm pretty sick of it and just glad I have a forum to go to for intelligent debate on matters like these, since you're not getting any free or intelligent debate here on the subject.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

well no one can blame them either if they feel that way... if same thing happened to my hood then i would be worked up too.. it all depends on how one looks at things or feels about it..


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> How come when it's people bitching about Mexicans or immigrants, or most other races or religions, it's fine, especially when it's white americans, people can say what they like about them for some reason.
> 
> Whenever muslims are involved, everyone gets pissed off if anyone insults them, a mod decides to edit the true feelings of the posters, it's a joke.
> 
> I'm pretty sick of it and just glad I have a forum to go to for intelligent debate on matters like these, since you're not getting any free or intelligent debate here on the subject.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Seems to me, if there are any "good" muslims, they better get themselves out of the mosque, and clean up their religion. People are getting sick of this Islamic terrorism. Eventually the "good" mulsims are going to end up paying for this cr&p, if they don't start policing themselves now.

I'll make a pledge as a Jew: If any of my Jew friends talk about blowing things up, flying planes into buildings, or any other terrorist act, I'll turn them in.

I wonder if any Muslims would take a similar pledge? Unlikely.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ha, figures.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Figures what, that I'm Jewish? does that mean I don't get an opinion, or that my life is worth less?
Is that what you're saying?

Nobody will ever put me on train.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> ^ha, figures.


if you have something to say....say it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im suprised mettle isnt in here trying to tell everyone how good muslims are. at least thats what he was trying to tell me. he sounded like he was one himself and trying to convert me or brainwash me into thinking the same beliefs as him.

these days muslims are marked as ALL bad thanks to some of their crazy fellow muslims who decide to blow sh*t up so they can thank their own religion for the world hating them.

its basically like world war 2 era where the world hated germans and considered any german a nazi weather they were or not............. not everyone considers a muslim a terrorist weather they are or not. they have their own kind to thank for this sterotype.

call it racist............. but these days i dont trust any of them because they infiltrate coutries and blend in and then the next thing you know BOOM!!!!!!!!!!

im not a recist im a realist.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha-man uk said:


> How come when it's people bitching about Mexicans or immigrants, or most other races or religions, it's fine, especially when it's white americans, people can say what they like about them for some reason.
> 
> Whenever muslims are involved, everyone gets pissed off if anyone insults them, a mod decides to edit the true feelings of the posters, it's a joke.
> 
> I'm pretty sick of it and just glad I have a forum to go to for intelligent debate on matters like these, since you're not getting any free or intelligent debate here on the subject.


















[/quote]
devon, you sound like an ignorant moron from WWII when people wanted to round up all the japs and send em back or put thm in jail.
did any of you see the siege, it was filmed here in my hood, many arabs i know and used to work for AND I AM STILL FRIEND WITH CAUSE THEY ARE MUCH BETTER PEOPLE THAN YOU were in the movie, and they were all rounded up and put in jail.......even tony shaloubs son.

is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions (ok a few peoples action in this case)?

honestly i have many friends in london, dubai, i have many friends here who are from the UK, aand i gotta say all of you guys on this board, sound like racist pricks at this point.
The US has had way more causulties in terms of civilian and army life lost.
so dont sit there and say "well you guys complain about mexicans" ya you know why, cause mostly all of them want to come here and work, but we know not all muslims wanna blow us away.
really you guys sound like retards

and as for me looking like a mexican? i dont know where you got that dude, im french Canadian, and dude if you wanna come stomp on my face, ill give you my address, im not affraid of internet threats, come to my face and do it or dont say anything at all, cause truth of the matter........you only have the balls to bitch and moan on this board, go up to a muslim where you are and say this and see what happend you wanker.

oh here is a pic of myself for the ...what was it load of lads on the fishy forum, who thinks i look mexican?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions *(ok a few peoples action in this case)?*










try the majority, the cold hard fact are honest freedom loving muslims are in the minority, another cold hard fact is this is America land of the free not jordan or saudi arabia, if you dont want to check your head rag and veil at the door then its obvious your not here for the right reasons.. terrorist or freedom fighter, i dont give a sh*t take it back to your own land.

joey your not muslim so dont get so worked up


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions *(ok a few peoples action in this case)?*


:laugh: try the majority, the cold hard fact are honest freedom loving muslims are in the minority, another cold hard fact is this is America land of the free not jordan or saudi arabia, if you dont want to check your head rag and veil at the door then its obvious your not here for the right reasons.. terrorist or freedom fighter, i dont give a sh*t take it back to your own land.

joey your not muslim so dont get so worked up
[/quote]
no im not muslim, but obviously nobody has learned anything in history class, or ethics for that matter.
no its not a mjaority, have they taken a census to see what % of muslims hate americans, no so you cant say that for a fact.
and head rags and turbins are worn by seeks you blithering fool.

im not getting worked up but i live in this world filled with you morons, and it makes me quite uncomfortable, honestly im more affraid of people like you than i am of any muslim i know


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions *(ok a few peoples action in this case)?*


:laugh: try the majority, the cold hard fact are honest freedom loving muslims are in the minority, another cold hard fact is this is America land of the free not jordan or saudi arabia, if you dont want to check your head rag and veil at the door then its obvious your not here for the right reasons.. terrorist or freedom fighter, i dont give a sh*t take it back to your own land.

joey your not muslim so dont get so worked up
[/quote]
no im not muslim, but obviously nobody has learned anything in history class, or ethics for that matter.
no its not a mjaority, have they taken a census to see what % of muslims hate americans, no so you cant say that for a fact.
and head rags and turbins are worn by seeks you blithering fool.

im not getting worked up but i live in this world filled with you morons, and it makes me quite uncomfortable, honestly im more affraid of people like you than i am of any muslim i know
[/quote]

nobody said anything about turbins, go watch a few martre videos and you'll recognise the dish towel im talking about, if they actually took a census on how many muslims actually hate americans, jews and western civilization period you'd feel like a fool, if you are afraid of people like me more then any muslim that you know of...then you probably should be... given your point of view







funny how it all works its self out in the end.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions *(ok a few peoples action in this case)?*


:laugh: try the majority, the cold hard fact are honest freedom loving muslims are in the minority, another cold hard fact is this is America land of the free not jordan or saudi arabia, if you dont want to check your head rag and veil at the door then its obvious your not here for the right reasons.. terrorist or freedom fighter, i dont give a sh*t take it back to your own land.

joey your not muslim so dont get so worked up
[/quote]
no im not muslim, but obviously nobody has learned anything in history class, or ethics for that matter.
no its not a mjaority, have they taken a census to see what % of muslims hate americans, no so you cant say that for a fact.
and head rags and turbins are worn by seeks you blithering fool.

im not getting worked up but i live in this world filled with you morons, and it makes me quite uncomfortable, honestly im more affraid of people like you than i am of any muslim i know
[/quote]

nobody said anything about turbins, go watch a few martre videos and you'll recognise the dish towel im talking about, if they actually took a census on how many muslims actually hate americans, jews and western civilization period you'd feel like a fool, if you are afraid of people like me more then any muslim that you know of...then you probably should be... given your point of view :laugh: funny how it all works its self out in the end.
[/quote]
dude lolol go stand next to a Roadside Bomb.
i find it funny how all of you talk all this stuff, yet i dont think if you ever saw a muslim in person you wouls say a damn thing, and if you did, id love to be there to see what happend


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> dude lolol go stand next to a Roadside Bomb.
> i find it funny how all of you talk all this stuff, yet i dont think if you ever saw a muslim in person you wouls say a damn thing, and if you did, id love to be there to see what happend










i knew it wouldnt take long for the truth to come out.. walks like a duck, looks like a duck..

i see muslims everyday, everytime i go to fill up my tank..







but i've actually had the pleasure of killing quite a few in the first gulf war, and if there is ever a time where we have the same weekly problem that the uk has, trust me, i got no problem upping my towel count.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> dude lolol go stand next to a Roadside Bomb.
> i find it funny how all of you talk all this stuff, yet i dont think if you ever saw a muslim in person you wouls say a damn thing, and if you did, id love to be there to see what happend


:laugh: i knew it wouldnt take long for the truth to come out.. walks like a duck, looks like a duck..

i see muslims everyday, everytime i go to fill up my tank..







but i've actually had the pleasure of killing quite a few in the first gulf war, and if there is ever a time where we have the same weekly problem that the uk has, trust me, i got no problem upping my towel count.
[/quote]
i thought you sounded like a brainwashed fool who used to carry a gun, no wonder.
listen man, im not even gonna bother with the likes of people like you.
anjoy your dreams when you sleep about shootin people, i hope it resinates well in your mind.
ya know they say karma is a bitch, and its one bitch i dont wanna mess with, you let me know when she comes your way.
and by the way, half the dudes filling up your tank arent muslim, get a clue


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> dude lolol go stand next to a Roadside Bomb.
> i find it funny how all of you talk all this stuff, yet i dont think if you ever saw a muslim in person you wouls say a damn thing, and if you did, id love to be there to see what happend


:laugh: i knew it wouldnt take long for the truth to come out.. walks like a duck, looks like a duck..

i see muslims everyday, everytime i go to fill up my tank..:laugh: but i've actually had the pleasure of killing quite a few in the first gulf war, and if there is ever a time where we have the same weekly problem that the uk has, trust me, i got no problem upping my towel count.
[/quote]
i thought you sounded like a brainwashed fool who used to carry a gun, no wonder.
listen man, im not even gonna bother with the likes of people like you.
anjoy your dreams when you sleep about shootin people, i hope it resinates well in your mind.
ya know they say karma is a bitch, and its one bitch i dont wanna mess with, you let me know when she comes your way.
and by the way, half the dudes filling up your tank arent muslim, get a clue
[/quote]

whos brain washed, im actually all for and have been for staying out of middle eastern affairs, but i dont control American policy nor do i control terrorist tactics like attacking and terrorizing the weak, hideing behind the weak, but run from any formidable force.. and these are your freedom fighters??







sounds like your too wet behind the ears to have any kind of educated opinion, have you been subjected to racism? people assume your mexican or an arab? maybe
Has this taken its toll on your psyche, point of view and where you see yourself fitting in in the world? do you sound like the posterboy of a home grown terrorist who makes the mistake of rationalizing his entire shitty existence to somehow relate to fanatical islamists? sure ya do. you sound like every fanatical jihadist recruiting cell's wet dream.

but like i said this is all out of my hands..i dont believe you know any better, sure im a soldier and if it came down to weekly car bombings in the state, it would mean protecting my family friends and country and i wouldnt think twice about meeting every single american casualty with an arab casualty, but im also very understanding, and wish you nothing but comfort and wisdom in what ever fucked up phase your going through at this point in your life that has you idolizing cowards. all im saying is think before you speak, think before you come to any conclusions and think before you act or you might find your self a victom of circumstances that has absolutly nothing to do with who you are, or i should say, who you were.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> How, i mean How, do you associate any of this with the hindu relgion?


It was a joke.

It turns out the muslim terrorists were medical doctors. wtf. They could have killed more people with other means like poison. Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if they did.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Joey'D, leave it be, theres no way ur going to convince these people on anything.

i stopped caring (and giving out good facts) after the first three muslim threads, its pretty obvious they are set on what they want to think about muslims and will not change, and there is no reason for them to change anyway.

Just leave it be. Theres ignorance, and then actual fact, ying-yang effect, its how the world turns.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Joey'D, leave it be, theres no way ur going to convince these people on anything.
> 
> i stopped caring (and giving out good facts) after the first three muslim threads, its pretty obvious they are set on what they want to think about muslims and will not change, and there is no reason for them to change anyway.
> 
> Just leave it be. Theres ignorance, and then actual fact, ying-yang effect, its how the world turns.


like i said, karma is a bitch, and i dont wanna be there when she rears her head up some of these peoples ass'

liquid, i didnt even bother to fread your loast post since it looks like you put so much effort into it, lololol i figuered i woulnd bother with it







besides i dont care what you have to say, but i know this, if it satrted to happen here, and you took up arms, i think you would go to jail dude, they have younger morons lik you running around still in the army

ill let it go dawz, i just cant stand the idiotic mind of the average moron that think they know it all dumbass' around here and the world, makes me


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> Joey'D, leave it be, theres no way ur going to convince these people on anything.
> 
> i stopped caring (and giving out good facts) after the first three muslim threads, its pretty obvious they are set on what they want to think about muslims and will not change, and there is no reason for them to change anyway.
> 
> Just leave it be. Theres ignorance, and then actual fact, ying-yang effect, its how the world turns.


like i said, karma is a bitch, and i dont wanna be there when she rears her head up some of these peoples ass'

liquid, i didnt even bother to fread your loast post since it looks like you put so much effort into it, lololol i figuered i woulnd bother with it







besides i dont care what you have to say, but i know this, if it satrted to happen here, and you took up arms, i think you would go to jail dude, they have younger morons lik you running around still in the army

ill let it go dawz, i just cant stand the idiotic mind of the average moron that think they know it all dumbass' around here and the world, makes me








[/quote]

you complain that everyone thinks they know it all, but then you dont care what no one has to say unless it sympothises with your cause thus you remain a disturbed little idiot..yep i agree both karma and irony at its best


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

> * they have younger morons lik you running around still in the army*


Why don't you take your immigrant ass and get out if thats how you feel about the servicemen of this country.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> > * they have younger morons lik you running around still in the army*
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your immigrant ass and get out if thats how you feel about the servicemen of this country.


actualy im not an immagran, im entitled to dirivitve citizenship, and i have many friends in the army who are mentally competant (unlike you imo) but there are many out there who just want to go kill people, people who may not have anything to do with anyones cause, just as long as its the same groups of people, they dont mind


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> I'm glad to see that when it happens in the UK, you guys no longer oppose action being taken.


and as per everything else said "towel heads" thats a stereo-typical statement, you dont know who did it, maybe it was one of your friends?
[/quote]

f*ck off with all that pc crap ...it was a towel head and you know it
its already been linked with al-qaeda (spelling) 
and unless im mistaken they all put said towels on there heads
[/quote]

I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

It's sad but these days all bomb attacks now are being associated with Muslims, with or without evidence because that is how the majority of people(whether we accept it or not) does.. Because after the 911 it is very easy to point out Muslims did these Muslims did that if another terrorist attack has happened, because that is how they are associated with at the very begining..

I'm a Catholic, i dont hate all Muslim, but i hate those who are associated with al qaeda or any terrorism for that matter.. I have a Muslim friend and believe me he is very ashamed for what some of their co-religion have done..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

/Jumps fence

/Gets outta dodge


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> ...


wanker, always a wanker


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

joey said:


> ...


wanker, always a wanker








[/quote]
mexican towel head, always a mexican towel head


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

fish lover said:


> sound like racist pricks at this point


YOU CAN'T BE RACIST AGAINST MUSLIMS THEY ARE NOT A RACE!

I have met many fine Arabs, but they weren't Muslim.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

joey said:


> is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions (ok a few peoples action in this case)?


No, I blame the entire community for not standing up and pointing out these guys, for not taking care of these guys, and for not screaming that that these guys are wrong.

What does the muslim community do? They complain about profiling, they say"Islam is peaceful", and they do nothing else.

The "peaceful" muslims know who these guys are, they go to mosque with them, they are their friends, relatives, and neighbors, but they don't stand up and do anything about them.
The silence from the muslim community is deafening. To me it signals a tacit approval of their actions.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Know what, in fact lots of Muslims and Islamic countries find these "bombings" not justified.. so they too doesnt support such actions. IMO the problem is the violence and terrorism, not Muslim people...


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, it is one thing to say on a poll, that you think these actions are "not justified" its a whole other thing to stand up and do something about it. They don't.

Their actions speak much louder than their words.

It is a violence and terror problem. A Muslim violence and terror problem. I mean it is not Eskimos doing this stuff. It is not Baptists. It is Muslims.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Well as up to now they dont seem to do anything about it which is understandable too IMO.. 
Lets say there's a mob, and it happened to rule in your place, would someone stand up to them knowing they would die.. of course no one would.. 
I just want to point out that, i too am f*cking mad to those terrorists because they too are in our country. I just dont see why i have to hate those who doesnt have to do with anything at all..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> is that what you think we should do, blame an intire community for one persons actions (ok a few peoples action in this case)?


*No, I blame the entire community for not standing up and pointing out these guys, for not taking care of these guys, and for not screaming that that these guys are wrong.
*
What does the muslim community do? They complain about profiling, they say"Islam is peaceful", and they do nothing else.

The "peaceful" muslims know who these guys are, they go to mosque with them, they are their friends, relatives, and neighbors, but they don't stand up and do anything about them.
The silence from the muslim community is deafening. To me it signals a tacit approval of their actions.
[/quote]
blahahahahahahaha








ya cause they all know who is in on it and who isnt right...........







way to go sherlock


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

fish lover said:


> blahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they don't ALL know, but some of them do. You can't plan and execute this kind of stuff without somebody knowing.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

CAPONE said:


> I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


Actually they do, since with the first two car bombs, the government said they most likely suspect alqaeda, and with the glasgow bombings, these guys were shouting Allāhu Akbar.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


Actually they do, since with the first two car bombs, the government said they most likely suspect alqaeda, and with the glasgow bombings, these guys were shouting All?hu Akbar.
[/quote]
wella akbar habibi, salam a lakem, did you habppen to know the cars were none other than american, thats right one was a jeep cherokee, what does that tell you, clearly the vehicles were supplied by american forces, so now they have been implicated in the attacks


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Delete.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> The silence from the muslim community is deafening. To me it signals a tacit approval of their actions.


http://www.freemuslims.org/


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

"Police have declined to identify any of the suspects, but British television and newspapers identified one who was arrested on the M6 motorway as Mohammed Asha."

Source - CNN


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> The silence from the muslim community is deafening. To me it signals a tacit approval of their actions.


http://www.freemuslims.org/
[/quote]

Unfortunately that's not a lot we see of in the UK, don't me confused as saying there isn't people like that here, but they don't make the effort to make it known, which would be very helpful for both parties in situations like these.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> The silence from the muslim community is deafening. To me it signals a tacit approval of their actions.


http://www.freemuslims.org/
[/quote]
Never heard of them. Good for them. Why aren't the rest of them out there fighting their nutcase friends?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> The silence from the muslim community is deafening. To me it signals a tacit approval of their actions.


http://www.freemuslims.org/
[/quote]

Unfortunately that's not a lot we see of in the UK, don't me confused as saying there isn't people like that here, but they don't make the effort to make it known, which would be very helpful for both parties in situations like these.
[/quote]

I know


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.cair-net.org/

We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> http://www.cair-net.org/
> 
> We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


Ehh, I don't see much wrong with what they're doing.. they don't endorse terrorism and they encourage interfaith friendships.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Its a sad world


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> http://www.cair-net.org/
> 
> We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


Ehh, I don't see much wrong with what they're doing.. they don't endorse terrorism and they encourage interfaith friendships.
[/quote]
I don't see anything WRONG with what they're doing, they could just do so much right, if they wanted to do it. They could be all over the TV today, urging English muslims to turn in the bad guys, and anybody who knows anything. They could be all over the tv, urging american Muslims not to donate money to terrorist groups, and to reign in the nutcases. They're not. All you see out of them is complaining that Musilms are being profiled, or harasses. Well stop blowing things up and that won't happen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> http://www.cair-net.org/
> 
> We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


Ehh, I don't see much wrong with what they're doing.. they don't endorse terrorism and they encourage interfaith friendships.
[/quote]
I don't see anything WRONG with what they're doing, they could just do so much right, if they wanted to do it. They could be all over the TV today, urging English muslims to turn in the bad guys, and anybody who knows anything. They could be all over the tv, urging american Muslims not to donate money to terrorist groups, and to reign in the nutcases. They're not. All you see out of them is complaining that Musilms are being profiled, or harasses. Well stop blowing things up and that won't happen.
[/quote]

I don't know about TV appearances and such but just following the link you posted, they do condemn terrorism

http://www.cair.com/html/911statements.html


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

more sicko,s


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is a little justice









http://www.liveleak.com/player.swf


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


Actually they do, since with the first two car bombs, the government said they most likely suspect alqaeda, and with the glasgow bombings, these guys were shouting Allāhu Akbar.
[/quote]

bang on, these guys were shouting allah, the minority is making it hard for the majority but the bottom line is i bet every muslim in the UK has a contact or a friend of a friend who has a friend who is connected to terrorism, but bear in mind one of the guyz who blew up the london buses was from my town, he looked like an african or afro caribean origin so sometimes stereotypes are incorrect.

muslim men will never have turbin on just the muslim women wear a veil.

the only solution would be to send all people back to their origins but that'll never happen

rk


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


Actually they do, since with the first two car bombs, the government said they most likely suspect alqaeda, and with the glasgow bombings, these guys were shouting All?hu Akbar.
[/quote]

bang on, these guys were shouting allah, the minority is making it hard for the majority but the bottom line is i bet every muslim in the UK has a contact or a friend of a friend who has a friend who is connected to terrorism, but bear in mind one of the guyz who blew up the london buses was from my town, he looked like an african or afro caribean origin so sometimes stereotypes are incorrect.

muslim men will never have turbin on just the muslim women wear a veil.

the only solution would be to send all people back to their origins but that'll never happen

rk
[/quote]

agreed. but not not all of the responsable parties are from different countries as we know. it can be anyone, like those caught after the london bombings who were born in this country.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

there were a few muslims killed in the London bombings, there is a massive muslim community in London, its unfortunate but at the moment all muslims are veiwed with suspicion, as has been proved the most unlikely have turned fanatical


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

odyssey said:


> I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


Actually they do, since with the first two car bombs, the government said they most likely suspect alqaeda, and with the glasgow bombings, these guys were shouting All?hu Akbar.
[/quote]

bang on, these guys were shouting allah, the minority is making it hard for the majority but the bottom line is i bet every muslim in the UK has a contact or a friend of a friend who has a friend who is connected to terrorism, but bear in mind one of the guyz who blew up the london buses was from my town, he looked like an african or afro caribean origin so sometimes stereotypes are incorrect.

muslim men will never have turbin on just the muslim women wear a veil.

the only solution would be to send all people back to their origins but that'll never happen

rk
[/quote]

agreed. but not not all of the responsable parties are from different countries as we know. it can be anyone, like those caught after the london bombings who were born in this country.
[/quote]

i get ya, i meant sent back to the country where their religion originated!

cheers

rk


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

RHOM.KING said:


> I apologize for all the young people seeing this but f*ck U and no they don't 100% know who did it first off they suspect terror attacks but aren't certain buddy u are very stereotypical and need to learn some facts


Actually they do, since with the first two car bombs, the government said they most likely suspect alqaeda, and with the glasgow bombings, these guys were shouting All?hu Akbar.
[/quote]

bang on, these guys were shouting allah, the minority is making it hard for the majority but the bottom line is i bet every muslim in the UK has a contact or a friend of a friend who has a friend who is connected to terrorism, but bear in mind one of the guyz who blew up the london buses was from my town, he looked like an african or afro caribean origin so sometimes stereotypes are incorrect.

muslim men will never have turbin on just the muslim women wear a veil.

the only solution would be to send all people back to their origins but that'll never happen

rk
[/quote]

agreed. but not not all of the responsable parties are from different countries as we know. it can be anyone, like those caught after the london bombings who were born in this country.
[/quote]

i get ya, i meant sent back to the country where their religion originated!

cheers

rk
[/quote]

they wont like that, no unemployment benefit, no free housing or health care


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey English people, can I come there and get free housing, health care, and unemployment benefits? Do they give those to Jews?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Hey English people, can I come there and get free housing, health care, and unemployment benefits? Do they give those to Jews?


come on in,you might need to be carrying blue prints of Buckingham Palace and a suitcase full of tnt just to make sure and dont worry we only carry water pistols


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

lmao

they are so fuckin cheeky

rk


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

RHOM.KING said:


> lmao
> 
> they are so fuckin cheeky
> 
> rk


oh why not, im off to the anglo saxon moon as soon as its habitable


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^^^Won't happen, England can't get there. NASA is to corrupt to get there anytime soon. And China's AL Gore provided rockets will get them there first. Where they will promptly ignore international treaty and claim it as there own.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

the bomber that set himself alight was a qualified/trained doctor working in local hospital, 8 have been arrested as a suspected terrorist cell has been uncovered, if islam is a peaceful religion why are there verses in the koran condoning killing and beheading of nonbelievers?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

joey said:


> http://www.cair-net.org/
> 
> We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


Ehh, I don't see much wrong with what they're doing.. they don't endorse terrorism and they encourage interfaith friendships.
[/quote]

http://www.anti-cair-net.org/



> Since its founding in 1994, the Council on American-Islamic Relations and its employees have combined, conspired,
> and agreed with third parties, including, but not limited to, the Islamic Association for Palestine ("IAP"), the
> Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development ("HLF"), the Global Relief Foundation ("GRF"), and foreign
> nationals hostile to the interests of the United States, to provide material support to known terrorist organizations,
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> http://www.cair-net.org/
> 
> We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


Ehh, I don't see much wrong with what they're doing.. they don't endorse terrorism and they encourage interfaith friendships.
[/quote]

http://www.anti-cair-net.org/



> Since its founding in 1994, the Council on American-Islamic Relations and its employees have combined, conspired,
> and agreed with third parties, including, but not limited to, the Islamic Association for Palestine ("IAP"), the
> Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development ("HLF"), the Global Relief Foundation ("GRF"), and foreign
> nationals hostile to the interests of the United States, to provide material support to known terrorist organizations,
> ...


[/quote]

Wow, that sucks.. I guess I was wrong about CAIR

BTW, joey'd is a half-Jewish anti-Semite - he says he's allowed to make disparaging remarks about Jews because his mother is Jewish.









Too bad his mother wasn't Muslim - then he would hate Muslims


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> http://www.cair-net.org/
> 
> We hear alot more out of these guys. Whining, crying, and complaining. These guys could make a serious effort, but they don't.


Ehh, I don't see much wrong with what they're doing.. they don't endorse terrorism and they encourage interfaith friendships.
[/quote]

http://www.anti-cair-net.org/



> Since its founding in 1994, the Council on American-Islamic Relations and its employees have combined, conspired,
> and agreed with third parties, including, but not limited to, the Islamic Association for Palestine ("IAP"), the
> Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development ("HLF"), the Global Relief Foundation ("GRF"), and foreign
> nationals hostile to the interests of the United States, to provide material support to known terrorist organizations,
> ...


[/quote]

Wow, that sucks.. I guess I was wrong about CAIR

*BTW, joey'd is a half-Jewish anti-Semite - he says he's allowed to make disparaging remarks about Jews because his mother is Jewish.









Too bad his mother wasn't Muslim - then he would hate Muslims*
[/quote]







times like a million im loling my azz off here
ya my mom is a jew, so as jewelz said, im allowed to hate lolololol








why would i hate muslims.........i wasnt raised by any









also just so you all know, im french canadian!!!!!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Interestig info about cair, I wonder why it is not better reported?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I guess the Media is more concerned about Paris Hilton.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> also just so you all know, im french canadian!!!!!


not to add to your humility, but is that a cat on your head?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> also just so you all know, im french canadian!!!!!


not to add to your humility, but is that a cat on your head?
[/quote]
i dont get the cat part?
do frenchies wear cats on thier heads?
or was this an ill fated attempt at dumb american humour?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> oh here is a pic of myself for the ...what was it load of lads on the fishy forum, who thinks i look mexican?
> View attachment 149322










im just wondering wtf is on your head, is that a hair cut or did the davy crocket look come back into style







..

yep your right my ill fated attempt at dumb american humor,







im still curious tho..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> oh here is a pic of myself for the ...what was it load of lads on the fishy forum, who thinks i look mexican?
> View attachment 149322










im just wondering wtf is on your head, is that a hair cut or did the davy crocket look come back into style :laugh: ..

yep your right my ill fated attempt at dumb american humor,







im still curious tho..
[/quote]







rofl rofl rofl 
its an attempt to grow out my hair, sorry its very full and thick and black....i cant help it, usually i have my hat on


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> oh here is a pic of myself for the ...what was it load of lads on the fishy forum, who thinks i look mexican?
> View attachment 149322










im just wondering wtf is on your head, is that a hair cut or did the davy crocket look come back into style :laugh: ..

yep your right my ill fated attempt at dumb american humor,







im still curious tho..
[/quote]







rofl rofl rofl 
its an attempt to grow out my hair, sorry its very full and thick and black....i cant help it, usually i have my hat on
[/quote]








here you go, ill help you out


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Liquid said:


> oh here is a pic of myself for the ...what was it load of lads on the fishy forum, who thinks i look mexican?
> View attachment 149322










im just wondering wtf is on your head, is that a hair cut or did the davy crocket look come back into style :laugh: ..

yep your right my ill fated attempt at dumb american humor,







im still curious tho..
[/quote]







rofl rofl rofl 
its an attempt to grow out my hair, sorry its very full and thick and black....i cant help it, usually i have my hat on
[/quote]








here you go, ill help you out
View attachment 149413

[/quote]
no im trying to grow it out, i want it like hyphen, well same length


----------

